# Need advice on reel finish and what to use



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I have a barely used 12000d bait-runner (shimano). Never used @ the ocean, and only the bay. on the bait-runner trip lever, some black enamel has come off, and need to know if testors enamel paint for models will suffice, or what do you have as a suggested finish (black)glossy somewhat. I am on the cheap.please do not ask me to move this thread for keeping rod or reel conditioning is my aim. thank you.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

69 PEOPLE viewed this, and I am sure many who finish rods can give suggestion on reels. Its not a throw away reel!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I doubt you could go wrong with a Rust-o-leum rattle can. Sand down to bare metal, prime, sand with 600 grit then hit it with black can.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> 69 PEOPLE viewed this, and I am sure many who finish rods can give suggestion on reels. Its not a throw away reel!


You should not expect an answer just because 60 people viewed your post, they may not have paint experience and why would you trust any of us on the Internet anyway? I would not let any of these peeps paint one of my reels

What is wrong with fishing a reel that has chips and scratches? They are like scars from a previous battle with say like an angry 12" Sea Mullet, everyone of my reels after a bit gets scratched up in some fashion

If you are really worried about it Duracoat it, which is a much better finish than paint and resists solvents which tend to degrade paint finishes especially paints that have not been heat treated or a two part clear coat epoxy type automotive finish

Getting set up to Duracoat it may not be cost effective for your reel, a lot of people Duracoat Guns with success, you need an airbrush

The important part about any reel to me is whether the internals are in good condition and working order, a old reel that is well maintained is a lot like an old fisherman who has a lot of scratches, scars and wrinkles but still gets bowed up from time to time, they may not be pretty but they both get the job done..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> 69 PEOPLE viewed this, and I am sure many who finish rods can give suggestion on reels. Its not a throw away reel!


You should not expect an answer just because 60 people viewed your post, they may not have paint experience and why would you trust any of us anyway?

What is wrong with fishing a reel that has chips and scratches? They are like scars from a previous battle with say like an angry Sea Mullet, everyone of my reels after a bit gets scratched up in some fashion

If you are really worried about it Duracoat it, which is a much better finish than paint and resists solvents which tend to degrade paint finishes especially paints that have not been heat treated or a two part clear coat epoxy type automotive finish

The important part about any reel to me is whether the internals are in good condition and working order


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Black sharpie.

Or truck bed liner.


----------

